# Videos > Instructional Videos >  Survival Hut Shelter

## gcckoka

Hello guys , I just arrived home from my trip and I uploaded this vid.
I hope you will like it.

----------


## natertot

If it works for you, then it works for me. Glad you got out there and had a good time!

----------


## gcckoka

thank you! yeah it was really good.

----------


## natertot

> thank you! yeah it was really good.


I have watched some of your vids. While there is nothing wrong with the way you are doing things, it seems that it leans more towards bushcraft camping and not so much "survival". For example, your shelter and fire were quite nice, but if you were truly in a survival situation and by yourself then what would you have actually done? Is there a shelter that would have required fewer calories and less time giving you more time to tend to other tasks?

Nothing wrong with what you have done, just doesn't seem too much like survival pointers. 

By the way, I love your dog. He looks like a good boy and companion!

----------


## gcckoka

Yes you are right , I do more bushcraft videos because that is fun and i like to have fun in the woods , survival is not fun , I think that bushcraft is livin' it , smoothin it and survival is survival its not fun  :Smile:  but bushcraft helps us to develop skills needed to survive. 
I would find a place with not much snow and tied a tarp in A shape on two trees and I would start fire on one of the sides that would took me 10-15 mins and that would be wasting minimum calories.
I had been in very bad situations a few time when hunting and once in malaysia and believe me it is really hard , to find will power and energy to push yourselft to the limits and go further, and doing things like this in the woods it is just having fun and having a rest , relax and have a good time after whole week of study and milions of other things which you do in the city. I love it and if for 2 months I dont go in the woods for minimum 3 days I feel really bad and I don't have energy for nothing nor studying nor having fun with friends nor nothing I just feel mentaly tired.  :Smile:

----------


## gcckoka

he is a really good companion and hunter  :Smile:  I love going out in the woods with him

----------


## natertot

Good stuff, my friend! 

I was thinking I would have just stayed under one of those large ever green trees with a fire. dry on the bottom, cover overhead, and a nice warm fire. It wouldn't be the best, but very survivable and no calories spent other than firewood gathering.

I hear you, I start getting a weird twitching in my face when I don't get enough outdoor time. That is when I need to at least go for a morning hike along a local river!

----------


## gcckoka

Yes for 1-2 nights that would be enough but for more than that it wont be bad to have something more over your head  :Smile: 
When I'm in those evergreen woods firestarting is 2min deal , break some dead sticks from the bottom of those trees cut off little bit of those pine fluid (I don't know how its called in english if you know please tell me , you got what I am talking about? ) and that it rain winter no problem you will start in 2 minutes

----------


## crashdive123

> bit of those pine fluid (I don't know how its called in english if you know please tell me , you got what I am talking about? )


 It is commonly called pine sap or pine resin.  Wood that is impregnated with it goes by several names with fat wood or fat lighter being two.

----------


## ClayPick

I noticed the resin blisters on the bark. Is there a chance your using Caucasian Fir for your shelter? It looks close to Balsam Fir found in my neck of the woods. Balsam Fir is the preferred material for shelter building around here. It sheds water and snow well and if you build a large mound of it and burrow inside there's often no need for a fire. The sap burns well also.Nice video.

----------


## gcckoka

Thank you.
yes it is Caucasian fir

----------


## finallyME

You did a great job with the video.  It looks like you had a great time.  My only advice would be to put 2 to 3 times more "stuff" on top of the shelter.  You barely covered it.  The thicker the layer, the warmer the shelter.  Also, you might want to think about how to build a shelter without a lot of rope or string.  It sure is nice to have string, but what do you do if you don't have any?

----------


## gcckoka

Thank you ! yes you are right this filming takes a lot of time and I had not much sun light left (it gets dark at 6pm) so I didn't had much time , also it was for just one night and there was no wind that night at all , if it was for a little bit longer time or if I wasn't filming I would had much more time for gathering more of those pine branches and making the shelter roof more thicker. I would did the same but instead of tying stick around the frame I would just took big pieces of wood and putted them around the whole hut and then covered it with those "stuff".

----------

